# Butter: Cow vs Goat



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Part of my desire for a separator is to make butter from my goat's milk. I have read that not only is the color different, but the texture is different also. True?

I don't think a snow white color is a big problem, but people sometimes react badly to changes in texture. What do you think? Is it just as good for spreading, baking, and frying?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Have you ever had home made butter before? My goat butter is very good, I keep it in the fridge so it is pretty hard but it melts great, if I get it out a little early it is really nice on warm biscuits. And yes snow white, pretty.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love goats butter....the flavor is amazing and its so creamy...I lightly salt mine...I have not noticed a texture difference...it is a lighter color..here is a pic of some fresh butter I made ...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are you able to take the cream right off the top line with cows or do you need the separator? Like with the cows milk if I let it sit for a day there's a bunch of cream on the top and I just spoon it out. I've never noticed if the goats milk does that or not, probably because it gets fed pretty fast but was just wondering


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Jessica,
You need a separator for goat's milk but not cow's milk. Goat's milk will separate to some extent but it takes quite awhile and you won't get the volume you get with a separator. But with cow's milk you should be able to let it sit overnight and skim off most of the cream.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is why I have always wanted a cow. To be able to just skim off the cream. (Though you can get quite a bit more with a separator.) And I like cow cheese better. But goats are cheaper and easier to keep and we only have an acre.
I have heard folks say they can skim cream off of goat's milk left in shallow pans but I have never had any luck with that. We use a separator. The butter is yummy and creamy. I freeze it in baby food jars and just put one at a time in the 'fridge. If left at room temp for very long it will get *goaty*. I use it just like any other butter for both baking and frying.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you have the patients you can skim. A friend does her this way...but some like stronger flavors...I don't...she would just skin off the top and fill a jar until she had enough to make butter...the cream does seem to keep longer then the milk...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No it just kinda hit me that this year I had to mix the cream back into the milk for bottles from my jersey but never did with the goats so I was just wondering


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You know what's odd...? This morning I milked (I have several drying off because they are bred back) I noticed a different texture coming from all of my goats.. It took a long time to filter it because it was so thick and creamy... I'm going to be making butter and whipping topping from it tomorrow... I don't think I'll need to separate it. I'll let you know how it goes..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want your butter yellow, just grate a carrot, put it into cheese cloth and strain the cream through it squeezing out the juice. It will color the butter naturally.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wasn't as thick as my mom said it was... Still got a little butter, so I might just buy a separator....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> If you want your butter yellow, just grate a carrot, put it into cheese cloth and strain the cream through it squeezing out the juice. It will color the butter naturally.


That's a good idea....


----------

